

OOXML looks to have cleared ISO. - sadiq
http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=1304

======
tlrobinson
_OOXML which was submitted by Microsoft to ECMA, and by ECMA to ISO, has
literally crawled through the needles eye._

NO! A document format is an abstract thing that can't "literally" crawl
through a needles eye. Maybe a tiny little bug might be able to literally
crawl through the eye of a needle, but not a freakin document format spec.
Arrgggg. </rant>

